
Facebook's 21-Year-Old Wunderkind Sayman Leaves for Google - nissimk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/facebook-s-21-year-old-wunderkind-sayman-leaves-for-google
======
nissimk
Did this guy have to solve algorithm puzzles on a whiteboard?

~~~
noonespecial
We know the answer to that.

The more interesting question is could he?

If he randomly interviewed as a stranger 20 times, how often would he have
been hired?

